# Scale Coilover review



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

*Scale Suspension Coilover review*

Got the wife a 2020 R line about a month ago. We ordered the suspension that weekend. I’ve had them on my A7 for a few years and love the ride quality. 12 way adjustable dampening, customizable spring color, laser etched measurements on the shock body which are very easy to use. We just went with the standard set up, not trying to tuck 20’s on this thing.

For the install it was straight forward, I’ve done at least a dozen coilover or air ride installs. I did refresh and watched a video for a Golf R, one thing to note I did take the driver side axle out. It makes it much easier to swing the suspension in and out with that shorter axle not fighting you. 

After we installed we did need the full calibration alignment, she doesn’t have the ACC cruise but still all the lane assist and front sensor needed to be calibrated. Took it to the dealership for $350.

Coils have been on 3 weeks now and everything is settled in, rides incredible. We have been riding on lowered cars for close to 10 years, but would still say it rides very close to factory. I have the dampening set to 6-6 front and rear.

Still trying to decide which size spacer, it’s all pretty close in there.
Here’s the pics, and the link https://scalesuspension.com/shop/en...olor-blue/custom_springs_color-original_color.


----------



## SmartAssBill (Jun 27, 2016)

Dope

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

It looks nice & pretty low...what'd you drop it? Like 3-4"?


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

snobrdrdan said:


> It looks nice & pretty low...what'd you drop it? Like 3-4"?


We’re gonna go to the dealership and measure a stocker. Dealership also wants pics so why not.


----------



## SmartAssBill (Jun 27, 2016)

Curious to see with spacers. 

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Mar 18, 2013)

Looks good. Thinking of getting the same coilovers. Still enjoying them? No issues?


----------

